# Using sand to make your cube go faster



## Nukoca (Apr 10, 2009)

I tried this, and it worked for me. First, though, I should tell all the people who think that it damages your cube: if you haven't done it yourself, then don't post that it will ruin your cube. 

I popped out an edge, and put about 2 teaspoons of sand into my cube. I moved it around and (obviously) it was really, slow, and I could hear the pieces grinding themselves up in there. *Which was good.* The whole reason I did it was to remove the friction from the internal mechanism. 

After a while, all the sand gradually fell out of the cube while solving it over and over. I repeated once or twice, and then I took it apart, washed and dried the pieces, and after reassembling, it was faster. Not a whole lot, but still faster, it had a noticable difference.


----------



## Swoncen (Apr 10, 2009)

maybe you just felt the difference from the sandy cube and the non sandy cube.. how did you measure if it was faster?


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 10, 2009)

It was a storebought, the difference was easy. I was able to do finger tricks. I was still slow, so I'm working on a core mod so I can put screws in to adjust the tension.


----------



## panyan (Apr 10, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> It was a storebought, the difference was easy. I was able to do finger tricks. I was still slow, so I'm working on a core mod so I can put screws in to adjust the tension.



why not just do it with finer and finer grades of sand until you have a great cube?


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

panyan said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > It was a storebought, the difference was easy. I was able to do finger tricks. I was still slow, so I'm working on a core mod so I can put screws in to adjust the tension.
> ...




Well, after I take the sand out, it sort of smooths out its insides after a bit of playing around with it. My pieces are already tuned to perfection. I just need to be able to adjust the core, because it's too tight. I switched them out with my other (more used, and with a looser core) and it moved way faster.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

i tried this once, right after i spayed it with silicone, i still have my pieces and their really good. not as good as wood varnish though.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Just use wire cutters to pull the core rivets....I can't find the tutorial, I'll edit my post when I do.

Edit: It's in another language, but here ya go.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 11, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> maybe you just felt the difference from the sandy cube and the non sandy cube.. how did you measure if it was faster?



I agree with that theory.


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Just use wire cutters to pull the core rivets....I can't find the tutorial, I'll edit my post when I do.
> 
> Edit: It's in another language, but here ya go.



I already hack-sawed the core off. I'll be buying a new core and using screws.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Just use wire cutters to pull the core rivets....I can't find the tutorial, I'll edit my post when I do.
> ...




http://www.unicube.tw/06/TR_DIY.htm

you could have just cut it with pliers, it's easier.

but anyway, finally somebody remembered the tutorial


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 11, 2009)

off topic but my name is very fitting, ThatGuy. Everyone seems to pass over me and i'm just that guy in the corner. lol


----------



## felix (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

felix said:


> What kind of sand did you use?



I used sand from the neighborhood playground.  I definitely would've used sand from a store if I had access to it, but I just used the sand from there.


----------



## byu (Apr 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> felix said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of sand did you use?
> ...



Neighborhood playground sand, I should try that. Oh wait, my neighborhood playground has just bark, no sand.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



English translation of the website if you need it: http://www.worldlingo.com/en/websites/url_translator.html

Type in the url of the website and select japanese to english.

EDIT: lol... all translators for that site seem to be very bad...


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> English translation of the website if you need it: http://www.worldlingo.com/en/websites/url_translator.html
> 
> Type in the url of the website and select japanese to english.
> 
> EDIT: lol... all translators for that site seem to be very bad...



Google's is better: http://translate.google.com/transla....unicube.tw/06/force_adjust.htm&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > English translation of the website if you need it: http://www.worldlingo.com/en/websites/url_translator.html
> ...



lol... cube is box... google's pretty bad for that site, too... but at least you get the idea


----------

